# Guernica - parking/poss overnight



## worky (Dec 30, 2005)

hya - want to visit Guernica as part of our trip round France/N Spain, 

however try as I might, can't find anything on any sites with regards

to either parking for the day or preferably somewhere to park up 

overnight. Has anybody been there and if so what did you do about 

leaving the motorhome somewhere ?

cheers

Clyde


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Clyde,

Not sure if I've got the right place here (Gernika Lumo?)..

http://www.furgovw.org/index.php?topic=212747.0

N 43.313860 W 2.682660

Not been before but it looks ok for a quick overnighter or daytime parking.

Nearest areas I've used before are probably too far away on the coast at Lekeitio (good) and Bermeo (passable). Both are in the database.

If I've got the wrong place then ignore all the above. 

Pete


----------



## worky (Dec 30, 2005)

hya Pete - thanks for that, yes it is the place but as it was on furgov 

thought it may only be suitable for small vans but will have a look

when we,re there. Went to the Guernica/Gernika tourist office

website and they mentioned a spot where the buses park up after 

dropping tourists off so had a look on street view and it could well be 

suitable for overnight - co ords are 43.311698, -2.676433.

cheers

Clyde


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Clyde,

I always have a look on Furgovw, as you say a lot of the spots are for small campers but I've found some good ones on there suitable for motorhomes.

Pete


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

*Standup*

We drove through there heading south this winter. There is little of the old town still standing....... and, as a result of the bombing.......... much of the town has been redeveloped into apartment blocks. Please let me know if you find any different.

Best wishes

Barry


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

...... That said, it's still worth a diversion as we thought you can get a feel for what it might have been like from the surrounding countryside and the approach roads. We ended up at the free Aire at Bermeo a few km's to the north west.


Barry


----------

